# It's Shaun the Sheep!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well had this beastie lying around, so thought I had better build it


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Looks good, is the whole thing a kit ?

Russell


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THAT IS SO COOL,..... "GREAT BUILD",....but, BAAAAAAAD idea to let one of those guys drive, but then again looks like there doing a good job, WHAT SCALE IS THAT KIT ?, and where did you find it...

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting build, but you really can't trust sheep. I'm a Scotsman, I should know. ;X

I'd love to find a model of a JD 8770, I have the 1/64th scale diecast but no plastic kit.










I'd have to redo the cabin and put the GPS uplink, and redo the forward PTO but I could scratch build all of that pretty easily.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea Pete, Now thats a tractor, You could squish a few squirrels in that thing.....Man that thing had to cost a few bucks, Puts my little 950 John deer i use here on my ranch to shame, then again the only thing i pull is a Scraper box full of snow every winter out of my driveway, and the odd tree here and there....

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's actually a 9020/9030 but my 8770 is similar. Merrick Industries owns the one I drive and a bunch more, they run about $110K before electronics. Looking at Aeryn's tractor makes me wish for a simpler time sometimes.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...WHAT SCALE IS THAT KIT ?, and where did you find it...
> 
> Ian


Airfix, 1:12 scale, Shaun the Sheep w/Tractor Gift Set. Airfix also produced a Shaun the Sheep w/Landrover kit in 1:12 scale.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The Land Rover sounds cool!! And in 1/12th scale some of the Verlinden military figures will work with it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Landrover is a good sized kit. A little simplified to fit in with the cartoonish nature of the animated features, but that's to be expected with a kit like this I think. This review on the Airfix Tribute Forum should give you a pretty good idea of what to expect. If you're interested in getting one, sooner rather than later would be a good idea as these (and the Wallace and Gromit kits) were produced for a short period of time and are becoming harder to find.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry guys, been away from Pc for a few days, so missed out on the replies to my thread!...
I think the kit question has been answered by someone for me, the kit is supposedly 1/12 in scale? they are aimed at the "younger" modeller, but after all the trouble I had with the Landrover (see my webpage at chianna47.webs.com for pics of that one!) I think they would test most seasoned builders...
But saying that the Tractor almost fell together...They do give you a basic replica, but if you are looking for details then I'm afraid it's down to scratchbuilding.....This whole build took less than a week to do, and was entirely handpainted (no not the grass or "muck"!)...So if you want a fun build grab one while you can....(well maybe not the Landrover...)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 1/12th scale vinyl of a guy taking a wizz in sort of African Safari clothing, I thought it would be cool to maybe do a diorama with that LR of him wizzing into a bush and a lion or something being sleeping on the other side. The cartoon nature of the vehicle probably wouldn't be lost on something like that.


----------

